# Two Face costume help



## The Spooky One (Oct 9, 2009)

You might can use hot glue, & if you can stand the hotness, wet your finger and kinda smear the glue (hurry before it dries though) & then paint it black. To me, his red looks very bright. You can try fake blood (Perma-Blood) for the redness.


----------

